# Who you going to pick ??



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

It's That time of year again, Yes it's the Stanley Cup Playoffs. So who's going to win ??. Myself I'm hoping for a Vancouver / Montreal final round.


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Vancouver is in the first round for sure.I think they will not make it any further.It would be truely fantastic if they would win their first Stanley Cup,but they would need help from above if they were to do that.
Is Toronto in?:bounce:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Yes Toronto is in and so is Ottawa.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Stanley Cup? Is it a drinking contest? Is it silver?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Bruins took a bit of a swan dive the last several games, but they came back last night. Facing Montreal in the first round, that rivalry isn't what it used to be. I hope they get somewhere. It's been a long time for the B's. Last time I saw them play, Gordie Howe was on the ice for the Red Wings.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The way I see it. is Round 2 East: Canadians, Senators, Devils, Islanders.

Round 2 West: Red Wings, Avs, Sharks and Blackhawks.

Round 3 East: Canadians vs Islanders

Round 3 West: Red Wings vs Chicago

Finals: Canadians vs. Red Wings a replay of the Olympics Canada vs US. This time the US takes it. Red Wings in 5

Personally though I'd like to see the Devils win again if my Sabres can't.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

At least the Rangers finally fired Ron Low!:bounce:


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I haven't followed hockey since I moved to the U.S., but I've been getting clued in during the last 5 days or so by my visiting brother. He updated me on who got traded where and who's back in the Canucks line-up again since the last time I paid any attention. I have now fallen asleep during 3 games since Friday and happily ate while my brother kept going up and down the stairs of a Chicago restaurant because Canucks/Red Wings Game 2 was on at the bar of the restaurant's first floor . In other words, I basically ate alone. We then had to rush home Sunday night so he could watch Game 3. I'm sure hockey will be on my tv for the rest of this week. Great time to catch up on reading! Nevertheless, GO CANUCKS GO!!!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I Blackhawks seem to be having a little trouble, but do not fear. I am hopeful that they will pull this one off!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I wish I could say the Canadiens will win but I'm sure they won't. Hockey players seem to think more about money these days. They have no pride anymore. They only edge they have this year is the return of their capitain but I'm really not sure it will be enough to win the cup.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

It's still early but my picks may go the way of my football picks last year! If you just turn my picks upside down...they still don't work. I'm probably better off just pulling them out of a hat!


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

:bounce: 
So Now Vancouver is out ,Detroit eliminated Vancouver and thier second round team.Montreal is basically out.Toronto and Ottawa play tommorrow,so I will root for a Canadian team.If they fall than I don't know,I'll see who is left.   :bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I should probably just leave this alone and go crawl into a cave or something because I make good, intelligent picks and then they go and do something else. Never one to say "uncle" however let's do this. Tonight Avs vs Sharks I'd like to say Sharks but Roy has a way of pulling it off so I'm going with the Avs.

Next round- 

East: Carolina over Toronto
West: Detroit over Avs

Stanley Cup: Detroit vs Carolina Detroit takes the Cup. (but I say, go Hurricanes)

(yeah right... )


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm picking the Leafs over Carolina, I would much rather have seen Montreal and Toronto in the East final though. and I hope the Av's knock off the Wings.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

What is a Hockey , please leave Stanleys cup out of it . Stan did nothing as far as I know to get his cup taken from him . 
Just a westerns opinion . Yipee ki oh ki yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Yeah but wouldn't you like a bunch of guys signing your cup, touching it and even kissing it?  I'm sure Lord Stanley enjoyed it much more when he was wearing it. Still, look how big his cup is getting. You might say his cup overfloweth.


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

I would say:
Toronto over the canes, and Detoit over the Avalance.
For lord stanleys cup: Toronto vs Detoit with Toronto winning the cup and bring it back to Canada where it belongs.
What else can I say being a loyal Canadian.


----------

